
Show HN: Thousand – keep track of your home workout - kevinarifin
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/thousand-workout/id1507695611
======
kevinarifin
With work from home and gyms closed, I found it hard to stay motivated and get
in a good workout. I started doing the Thousand workout (1000 total reps of 9
bodyweight exercises) and thought I could learn some mobile development by
building an app to keep track of my reps throughout the day.

Happy to get any feedback about how I can make the app more useful and hope it
gets you motivated to stay active!

